# Should I get a PRS?



## Brett Metivier (Mar 7, 2017)

I've been trying to decide on a guitar to buy for a while and I think i want a PRS SE custom 24. They are somewhat affordable from what ive heard they are really nice guitars. My dad has a very nice Fender Strat that i really enjoy playing but the only thing i would change about that guitar is the scale length. I would make it a bit smaller because ive played guitars with a smaller scale length and i enjoy them more. I wouldnt want to buy a les paul because i think they are way to heavy and i just dont enjoy playing them but i want something different than just a strat or telecaster. So if anyone could help me decide that would be great!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Brett Metivier said:


> I've been trying to decide on a guitar to buy for a while and I think i want a PRS SE custom 24. They are somewhat affordable from what ive heard they are really nice guitars. My dad has a very nice Fender Strat that i really enjoy playing but the only thing i would change about that guitar is the scale length. I would make it a bit smaller because ive played guitars with a smaller scale length and i enjoy them more. I wouldnt want to buy a les paul because i think they are way to heavy and i just dont enjoy playing them but i want something different than just a strat or telecaster. So if anyone could help me decide that would be great!


I'm biased


----------



## Brett Metivier (Mar 7, 2017)

Chitmo said:


> I'm biased
> 
> View attachment 68969
> View attachment 68985


Very nice! is the one on the left an SE?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Brett Metivier said:


> Very nice! is the one on the left an SE?


No SE's there, the gold top is a DGT and the quilt top is a HBII.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Make sure you try one out first. My CE 24 sounded great and played well, but I just couldn't get used to the wide neck, nor the rotary pickup selector so it only lasted about 4 or 5 weeks before it got moved along.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Tarbender said:


> Make sure you try one out first. My CE 24 sounded great and played well, but I just couldn't get used to the wide neck, nor the rotary pickup selector so it only lasted about 4 or 5 weeks before it got moved along.


Neck aside....rotary switches are easy to swap for a 3 way toggle.


----------



## Brett Metivier (Mar 7, 2017)

Tarbender said:


> Make sure you try one out first. My CE 24 sounded great and played well, but I just couldn't get used to the wide neck, nor the rotary pickup selector so it only lasted about 4 or 5 weeks before it got moved along.


My only problem is that there is no where near me that has prs guitars for me to try out. Unless i wanna drive 6 hours, i have no way of testing one out


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

You can't go wrong with a PRS IMO. I've owned 3 LP's and they are all gone...the PRS remains. Fabulous guitars.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

A PRS SE is an incredibly well made guitar. True that the neck if beefy and wide, but that's part of what I like about them.
I have a Soapbar SC and just love it.

Another option for a lightweight short scale guitar is the SG.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

+1 on the SG. You can get humbuckers or P90's in one.

I've personally never gelled with any PRSi that I've tried in a store. Not nearly enough to take one home. And I've tried them ranging from $500 to $4500. I don't quit trying but so far, no go.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

YES.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Sneaky said:


> YES.


I concur, do it! 8)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Personally, I would love a PRS but the necks are too narrow for me. If you are looking for something different, I would spend some time looking at as many different typed of guitars possible and choose the one you like the best and forget what's on the headstock. As far as I have seen, the name on the headstock has never produced and guitar tone.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

I never got comfortable with the neck on my SE. Sold it, but it was a very nice guitar.

Wouldn't a weight relieved LP weigh about the same as a PRS SE?

You want options... take a look at a Gretsch Jet. There are several variations at different price points.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Personally, I would love a PRS but the necks are too narrow for me. If you are looking for something different, I would spend some time looking at as many different typed of guitars possible and choose the one you like the best and forget what's on the headstock. As far as I have seen, the name on the headstock has never produced and guitar tone.


You have to be the first person in history to complain about a PRS neck being narrow. Not to mention discouraging people from buying anything with a brand name in every other thread is getting old, we all get it.....you're cheap. Now cut it out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2017)

I say yes too.
I used to own a SE Custom 22 and currently have a CE 22.
Both guitars are incredible.
The SE series are a great bang for the buck and easy enough to flip if you don't like it (which I'll doubt).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You should be able to find a used SE Custom 24 for $500 or so, depending on the age. My first PRS was actually a couple of SE's, including the 24. They are workhorse guitars, made with solid components.

Give it a shot.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Gimper said:


> I never got comfortable with the neck on my SE. Sold it, but it was a very nice guitar.
> 
> Wouldn't a weight relieved LP weigh about the same as a PRS SE?
> 
> You want options... take a look at a Gretsch Jet. There are several variations at different price points.


My Les Paul BFG is lighter than one of my Tele's. It's probably between 7.5 and 8.5 pounds.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Chitmo said:


> You have to be the first person in history to complain about a PRS neck being narrow.


Yeah .. what was that about ?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

With your closest music store being 6 hours away, you may want to try a WANTED ad on kijiji, and try that..
The other option, not a great one, is buy new at L&M on line, try it for a couple weeks and send it back if you do not like it..you would be out shipping..Not really sure what else you can do other then drive..


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sure, try one...I see guitars like a buffet...you gotta try 'em all unless it disgusts you.
go used so you wont take a beating if you end up flipping it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"Should I get a PRS?"

Seriously, you have to ask? 

Of course you should. It's good for you, it's good for the economy, it's good for us.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I used to have a Custom 22 with birds.
It never "spoke" to me and I really wanted it to.
The neck was amazing.
The tuners are prolly the best designed lockers in the business.
The pots were wonderful.
The relatively thin body felt great.
The sound of the guitar left me unimpressed.
I think they try too hard to design "out" that dark LP sound in order to instil a flatter/wider frequency response.
I think that's a great idea as the LP can be a bit one sided sometimes ... to my ears anyway.
The Cu22 just seemed character-less to my ears.
I also wasn't very keen about the rotary switch and almost immediately wished I had opted for the toggle version instead.
The rotary required too much finesse and time to switch positions accurately and it didn't provide any visual cue for reference.
With a toggle you can flip it easily and quickly and you can see with your eyes, even before you touch a string, if you moved it to the right position.
We didn't bond.
It got sold.
In many ways, I miss that guitar but not enough to do it again.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sounds like you needed to buy a toggle and do a pickup swap!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2017)

BMW-KTM said:


> I also wasn't very keen about the rotary switch ... it didn't provide any visual cue for reference.


It's a 5 position switch. Why do they put a '10' dial on it?


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

BMW-KTM said:


> I used to have a Custom 22 with birds.
> It never "spoke" to me and I really wanted it to.
> The neck was amazing.
> The tuners are prolly the best designed lockers in the business.
> ...


funny, the sound of my Custom 22 impresses me (my PRS Sunburst 22 w/ 57/08s was used for all guitars on this track, played by Richard Smyth)

To the OP, yes, you should buy a PRS... you should probably buy several of them actually... they're that good.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Jimi D said:


> funny, the sound of my Custom 22 impresses me (my PRS Sunburst 22 w/ 57/08s was used for all guitars on this track, played by Richard Smyth)


Yuck ... that's awful !

What's not to like in that tone palette ? Really really nice ! ! !


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I've pretty much decided they are not for me.
Played 5 or 10 here and there over the years (not a lot I know),but not one of them made me really go wow.
Can't pin point exactly why or what it is(isn't)
More a feel thing than a sound thing, I'm not a tone chaser .
Horses for courses and all that.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

There are only three questions you have to ask yourself to make up your mind.

Do you love the particular guitar you are trying? (and you are trying before buying right?)
Will buying the guitar have a negative effect on your ability to obtain basic necessities of life (food, clothing, shelter, etc)?
Will having the guitar please you?

After that all other arguments are moot.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Chitmo said:


> You have to be the first person in history to complain about a PRS neck being narrow. Not to mention discouraging people from buying anything with a brand name in *every other thread* is getting old, we all get it.....you're cheap. Now cut it out.


You are wrong. I missed a couple of threads but I am going back and searching them out so as to make sure your post is 100% true.

On a serious note. I really like PRS guitars and if my hands were smaller, there would be one on my wall. It's not so much a complaint as a fact.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> You are wrong. I missed a couple of threads but I am going back and searching them out so as to make sure your post is 100% true.
> 
> On a serious note. I really like PRS guitars and if my hands were smaller, there would be one on my wall. It's not so much a complaint as a fact.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> On a serious note. I really like PRS guitars and if my hands were smaller, there would be one on my wall. It's not so much a complaint as a fact.


Jimi had huge hands and did ok on skinny little Fender necks.

Pick up a mandolin for a week or so....every guitar neck will feel wide.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> You are wrong. I missed a couple of threads but I am going back and searching them out so as to make sure your post is 100% true.
> 
> On a serious note. I really like PRS guitars and if my hands were smaller, there would be one on my wall. It's not so much a complaint as a fact.


You pitch that BS like you believe what your saying. Just let people enjoy things for once without having to get a dig in.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> On a serious note. I really like PRS guitars and if my hands were smaller, there would be one on my wall. It's not so much a complaint as a fact.


Can I ask what guitar do you have/play, that has such a wide neck ?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


>


modified to be a 6 string... the tonez are heavenly and the mids are haunting


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BGood said:


> Can I ask what guitar do you have/play, that has such a wide neck ?


I am playing a Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin II at the moment. It is just under 1 3/4 which is on the edge for me. I prefer 1 3/4 to 1 7/8 but I really like the Godin neck and am fine with it. I have had several guitars in the past with 1 7/8 and 2" necks but sold them when I moved to the east coast.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> I am playing a Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin II at the moment. It is just under 1 3/4 which is on the edge for me. I prefer 1 3/4 to 1 7/8 but I really like the Godin neck and am fine with it. I have had several guitars in the past with 1 7/8 and 2" necks but sold them when I moved to the east coast.


That 1/16 inch difference from a Godin to a Wide Fat PRS must feel like being crucified aye.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Brett Metivier said:


> I've been trying to decide on a guitar to buy for a while and I think i want a PRS SE custom 24. They are somewhat affordable from what ive heard they are really nice guitars. My dad has a very nice Fender Strat that i really enjoy playing but the only thing i would change about that guitar is the scale length. I would make it a bit smaller because ive played guitars with a smaller scale length and i enjoy them more. I wouldnt want to buy a les paul because i think they are way to heavy and i just dont enjoy playing them but i want something different than just a strat or telecaster. So if anyone could help me decide that would be great!


Where abouts in Saskatchewan do you live? (I seen a ruler flat horizon in your avatar and clicked on it to see where you are from.)


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Chitmo said:


> That 1/16 inch difference from a Godin to a Wide Fat PRS must feel like being crucified aye.


Yikes ! All this noise for 1/16th or 0.0625 mm ?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

sulphur said:


> View attachment 69225


This gives me hope. I've ruminated whether enough youngsters are playing to buy up all our collections 20 years from now. Don't have to worry about that. Turns out, once those aliens a few lightyears away got sick of I Love Lucy, they started watching hairmetal videos and honing their chops. And reading TGP. Now they want our good guitars and are on their way. At o.25C they should be along in a decade or so to buy up our LPC's and other gear. 

I need to start figuring out how many grugsagigsalons converts to $4k CDN. The banks are pretty cagey on the conversion factor at this point in time.


----------



## Jay Hoffman (Mar 8, 2017)

Get the Dave Navarro PRS. So nice


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Brett Metivier said:


> My only problem is that there is no where near me that has prs guitars for me to try out. Unless i wanna drive 6 hours, i have no way of testing one out


It's obviously time for a ROAD TRIP!!!

Seriously, the only logical thing to do is pack up the truck with a few buddies and head to the city for the weekend. Hit all of the shops in town and even line up some Kijiji tire-kicking as well. Even if you don't end up finding something you'll hopefully have a better idea of what you want or don't want and then you can consider buying online when the right deal comes up.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

BGood said:


> Yikes ! All this noise for 1/16th or 0.0625 mm ?


Now you see what we have to deal with, wait for it.....it will happen again next time someone asks a question about any piece of gear over $500


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Now you see what we have to deal with, wait for it.....it will happen again next time someone asks a question about any piece of gear over $500


...and the next time,.. and the next time,,. and the next..


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Bleh ... didn't know there was such a $$$ pattern to this. I just thought it was rampant in some individuals of the species.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Brett Metivier said:


> I've been trying to decide on a guitar to buy for a while and I think i want a PRS SE custom 24. They are somewhat affordable from what ive heard they are really nice guitars. My dad has a very nice Fender Strat that i really enjoy playing but the only thing i would change about that guitar is the scale length. I would make it a bit smaller because ive played guitars with a smaller scale length and i enjoy them more. I wouldnt want to buy a les paul because i think they are way to heavy and i just dont enjoy playing them but i want something different than just a strat or telecaster. So if anyone could help me decide that would be great!


yep, buy a PRS....they are extremely well made, light ( compared to a LP standard ), comfortable

plus they hold their value. so if you buy used, and eventually sell it again, at least you will recoup your $


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bolero said:


> yep, buy a PRS....they are extremely well made, light ( compared to a LP standard ), comfortable
> 
> plus they hold their value. so if you buy used, and eventually sell it again, at least you will recoup your $


Well, used ones hold their value. Not new ones


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yes...good point! I was indeed talking used

new, probably not...maybe some of the $10k+ private stock ones, that collectors go ga-ga over. Not sure if I'd be hauling one of those around to gigs


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would happily get a new one that was entirely to my tastes, provided I couldnt find it on the used market. With the CITES stuff that may make a little more sense regarding good deals stateside too.

That said Im also happy to amass a used collection. Still bummed I missed an ME3!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

bolero said:


> yes...good point! I was indeed talking used
> 
> new, probably not...maybe some of the $10k+ private stock ones, that collectors go ga-ga over. Not sure if I'd be hauling one of those around to gigs


The discount expectations on used Private Stocks is 50%. There are many for sale and not moving. It makes sense, if you are going to drop big coin, you might as well get it spec'ed to your liking.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Alex said:


> The discount expectations on used Private Stocks is 50%. There are many for sale and not moving. It makes sense, if you are going to drop big coin, you might as well get it spec'ed to your liking.


Law of diminishing returns I guess......after the initial depreciation most hold value pretty well though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Until you beat the hell out of them. #nevergettingmymoneyback haha


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Brett Metivier said:


> My only problem is that there is no where near me that has prs guitars for me to try out. Unless i wanna drive 6 hours, i have no way of testing one out


Brett, try to get a simple SE to start with. They're not too hard to find and it'll get you in the PRS feel. You'll know right away if a PRS is for you or not. You can then decide where to go from there.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Budda said:


> Well, used ones hold their value. Not new ones


Yes, I can't think of any new guitar that would hold it's value like used and vintage do. If it was well-known/famous and yet rare maybe? Expensive with a long waiting time? I can't recall ever seeing a Languedoc for sale. There are probably a few others.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I've owned a couple (late 90s/early 2000s McCarty & a pre-lawsuit Single Cut) & was very underwhelmed. Although the build quality & playability were excellent, the tone was a little too sterile for my liking. This being said, several friends are back/getting into PRS & they seem to have stepped up their game lately, esp. on the pickup front. Hearing good things about the 57/08s and others.

+1 on buying used if you decide to go PRS
+2 on the SE series being decent back for the buck

I'm not a fan of buying any guitar sight unseen, however I would be more inclined to purchase a PRS online vs. a USA Gibson as they tend to be quite consistent. With PRS you'll get a 7 or 8 every time, with Gibson it could be anywhere from an 11 to a 3. Gibson Custom is another story, there seems to be more attention to detail and as long as the price is right you'll always be able to sell it quickly without taking a bath if you don't bond with the guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I remember trying a pre-57/08 usa model and also being underwhelmed with the tone. Trying one with the new pickups was mesmerizing.

That said,the dragon II's sound remarkably close to SD 59s in my experience. But pickup swaps are relatively easy, so if you like the guitar chancea are a pickup swap would seal the deal.

Its also worth noting they went from a poly finish to the poly/nitro blend thing (V12). They made some big changes in 2011 and IMO the latest are the greatest.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

BGood said:


> Yikes ! All this noise for 1/16th or 0.0625 mm ?


In all fairness, Godin necks have a flatter fretboard radius than PRS guitars and feel even flatter than their published "spec" to me (eg: they're supposed to be 12" radius, but I'd be surprised if they weren't closer to 14")... Personally, I do not get along with Godin necks - never have - and I have huge hands, but I have to admit they do feel quite wide... wider than they actually are, in fact...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jimi D said:


> In all fairness, Godin necks have a flatter fretboard radius than PRS guitars and feel even flatter than their published "spec" to me (eg: they're supposed to be 12" radius, but I'd be surprised if they weren't closer to 14")... Personally, I do not get along with Godin necks - never have - and I have huge hands, but I have to admit they do feel quite wide... wider than they actually are, in fact...


Jimi: Someone with small hands and or fingers wouldn't understand how even a little wider can make a difference. He is simply ignorant of this fact and in the light of the way he posted, I didn't even bother replying. I have seen some people with large hands and/or fingers trying to learn to play on a regular width neck and having a very difficult time trying to play clean and being nigh impossible. Then I have handed them one of my guitars with a wide neck and they were amazed at the difference. Some here get tired of me posting the difference between narrow and wider necks. I simply don't care. If I can help someone understand how they can play easier with a different size neck, I will post the information. And thank you for your post above. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Almost sounds like it's about the neck profile not just the neck width..


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Jimi: Someone with small hands and or fingers wouldn't understand how even a little wider can make a difference. He is simply ignorant of this fact and in the light of the way he posted, I didn't even bother replying. I have seen some people with large hands and/or fingers trying to learn to play on a regular width neck and having a very difficult time trying to play clean and being nigh impossible. Then I have handed them one of my guitars with a wide neck and they were amazed at the difference. Some here get tired of me posting the difference between narrow and wider necks. I simply don't care. If I can help someone understand how they can play easier with a different size neck, I will post the information. And thank you for your post above. Regards, Steadfastly


You're a troll and everyone here knows it, take peek back through the comments and see who had more support. Start being a little more positive/encouraging over people's decisions and you may have better results in replies to your comments. If you don't know what I mean or don't understand you should probably just not say anything or ask yourself #whatwouldchitmodo


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Jimi D said:


> In all fairness, Godin necks have a flatter fretboard radius than PRS guitars and feel even flatter than their published "spec" to me (eg: they're supposed to be 12" radius, but I'd be surprised if they weren't closer to 14")... Personally, I do not get along with Godin necks - never have - and I have huge hands, but I have to admit they do feel quite wide... wider than they actually are, in fact...


Yea, that's another brand I've never bonded with. I've briefly owned a few, but they didn't stick. I have enough guitars, I can live with not owning every brand. Different courses for different horses, and all that.

Play what you like, and like what you play.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I would never buy a guitar without playing it first. I don't know where you live that you are six hours away from a decent guitar store. 

Here's my experience with PRS. A few years ago I bought a mint 2008 Hollowbody Singlecut Artist. Beautiful guitar, well made like most PRS. A very modern sound, but one of the best, if not _the_ best sounding guitar I have had the pleasure to play. It had the much maligned 245 pickups but I thought they were great personally. I would never have changed them. I write in the past tense because after a couple of years trying to get used to the neck, I gave up and trade it for a Two-Rock amp. My PRS also had a huge case of neck dive. I tried different straps but never got the problem fully under control. You could say it was well made but not well designed.

I would also argue the idea that they hold their value well. In fact I would say they're one of the brands that depreciate the fastest. This is _especially_ true of the uber-expensive Private Stock guitars.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Budda said:


> Almost sounds like it's about the neck profile not just the neck width..


*THIS*
To simply look at fretboard width is doing a huge disservice ,the neck carve has as much to do(or more maybe) with overall comfort and ease of playing.
I think also a lot depends on whether you started playing at a younger age or started learning later in life,when things don't work like they used to.

As for the Godin neck thing,not all Godins have the same profile/radius.
My FlatFive is way different than the Freeway I had,which in turn was different than my old TC...etc


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I let go of my Classic Vibe, that was an incredible Strat, because of neck diameter. It was like playing a tooth pick. If I could find another Squier Strat with a thick neck, I'd probably get it.

So, do we know if Brett has got a PRS yet ?


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

pattste said:


> I would also argue the idea that they hold their value well. In fact I would say they're one of the brands that depreciate the fastest. This is _especially_ true of the uber-expensive Private Stock guitars.


Eh, not really. They hold their value as well as most higher end guitars.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TDeneka said:


> Eh, not really. They hold their value as well as most *used gear*


Fixed, emphasis mine. Most used gear is gonna be 80% or below in comparison to the sticker price. PRS made vast improvements to their pickups, finish technique and overall between 2011 and now, so if OP is after a core USA model look for 2012 and newer.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> Fixed, emphasis mine. Most used gear is gonna be 80% or below in comparison to the sticker price. PRS made vast improvements to their pickups, finish technique and overall between 2011 and now, so if OP is after a core USA model look for 2012 and newer.


You would buy this gem because it was a 99?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Chitmo I'm saying the 2012 equivalent is probably a better sounding instrument. I'd buy that, but probably for less than you'd want to get for it


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Budda said:


> Fixed, emphasis mine. Most used gear is gonna be 80% or below in comparison to the sticker price. PRS made vast improvements to their pickups, finish technique and overall between 2011 and now, so if OP is after a core USA model look for 2012 and newer.


Good correction. I'll agree with that.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Bubb said:


> *THIS*
> To simply look at fretboard width is doing a huge disservice ,the neck carve has as much to do(or more maybe) with overall comfort and ease of playing.
> I think also a lot depends on whether you started playing at a younger age or started learning later in life,when things don't work like they used to.
> 
> ...


My Godin LGXT had a 16" radius! Funny thing is I could switch from that to my 9.5" Strat effortlessly. My primary guitar in the old days was a Hagstrom III with the tinniest neck ever, I've got two Gibby's with 50's necks, my Strat, a Am Dlx Tele with a suprisingly fine neck and a Tokai LP Custom with a 60's carve. They all work for me and the change in feel is as good as a rest (as they say).

I have a PRS Custom 22 on it's way now and I never even thought to ask the neck carve - I'm sure I'll adapt just fine.

Just like girls, there are lots of pretty ones in all shapes and sizes - why limit yourself to just one? (ummmm, do not tell Maggs I said that)


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Just like girls, there are lots of pretty ones in all shapes and sizes - why limit yourself to just one? (ummmm, do not tell Maggs I said that)


 As the 40+ year wife of ultra-prolific trader J.R. once said, "Thank goodness I'm not a guitar!"


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> My Godin LGXT had a 16" radius! Funny thing is I could switch from that to my 9.5" Strat effortlessly. My primary guitar in the old days was a Hagstrom III with the tinniest neck ever, I've got two Gibby's with 50's necks, my Strat, a Am Dlx Tele with a suprisingly fine neck and a Tokai LP Custom with a 60's carve. They all work for me and the change in feel is as good as a rest (as they say).
> 
> I have a PRS Custom 22 on it's way now and I never even thought to ask the neck carve - I'm sure I'll adapt just fine.
> 
> Just like girls, there are lots of pretty ones in all shapes and sizes - why limit yourself to just one? (ummmm, do not tell Maggs I said that)


My FlatFive is 16" ,My Strat is the vintage 71/4, my various others fall somewhere in between,
I like change too...helps keep the arthritis guessing


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

no


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

capnjim said:


> no


I moved to PRS and other boutique brands after have a number of QC issues with Gibson and Fender. I recently had a 335 that I grabbed from L&M only to find a terrible twist in the neck and need to return it. If I were to ever get another Gibson I'd likely be getting something older like yourself, so at least I know the wood is dry (in theory) haha.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

capnjim said:


> no


Why not?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> Why not?


He likes them old


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> He likes them old


Thats fair.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

My only problem with PRS is there seems to be a huge discrepancy between prices for similar models. They seem to sell on eBay for 1100-3000 for what looks like the same guitar.
Plus, every single one on Kijiji Montreal is overpriced by almost 1000$.
Plus....I like ugly old guitars. They are just too pretty for me.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

capnjim said:


> My only problem with PRS is there seems to be a huge discrepancy between prices for similar models. They seem to sell on eBay for 1100-3000 for what looks like the same guitar.
> Plus, every single one on Kijiji Montreal is overpriced by almost 1000$.
> Plus....I like ugly old guitars. They are just too pretty for me.


It's like any other brand, if it's not your thing details don't matter so much. You are correct though a used SE (over seas models) can be had for $500 or less and some of the wood library private stock stuff can be $10k+. Just like Gibson can run from a melody maker to a collectors choice for pricing. It's a niche market and not everyone's taste.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

capnjim said:


> They are just too pretty for me.


I'm in the same boat... but I think a PRS and Santana go very well together!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I had an early Santana SE, and still own a EG SE. The EG SE is up for sale on Kijiji locally with a no trades please restriction; Dozens of offers, all trades. These guitars deserve the attention they are getting from the general public, and perhaps I am stupid for letting them go. I actually really like them, and always come to a very quick "Damn this is a good guitar", when it is in my hands, but they don't stay in my hands. I almost bought several USA models for more money than I ever have spent on a guitar, and fear the same will happen.
Both Korean and USA, are fine instruments, very good quality and feel. I just gravitate to several guitars, for likely psychological reasons. It took a long time for me to get certain, or specific guitars; that likely very few would want in the collection as a prime player. The old, Fender Bronco, Epiphone solid body reissues, Strats, Teles. and old Japanese vintage, seem to be my thing.
Obviously, due to my strong desire to experience things before it is too late, I will likely keep sifting through what physically presents itself to me in person. I have greatly cut back on internet buying without previous first "in my hand" experience.

Should anyone consider a PRS? Hell ya!


----------



## Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

Based on my experience with a 15 year old PRS SE EG that rarely needs tuning, and gets played with pleasure a lot, don't be afraid to get a PRS. PRS pickups are really good; having said that, half the fun as you start searching your own tone is swapping out pickups for the latest upgrades.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2017)

Hamish said:


> half the fun as you start searching your own tone is swapping out pickups for the latest upgrades.


A few pup height/pole adjustments can change a lot of the sound.
Start there.


----------

